# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Nemāku nokonfigurēt pinu.

## java

Problēma ar pic16F84a. Datasheetā ir rakstīs, ka IO pins RA4 var būt gan IO pins, gan timera pulksteņa source. Vai nepietiek ar to, ka es timera modulim pulksteņa sourci uzstādu kā ne-RA4 pinu, lai varētu to RA4 izmantot kā IO pinu?
Kā es daru:


```
movlw b'11011111' ;bit 5 T0CS: TMR0 Clock Source Select bit
;1 = Transition on RA4/T0CKI pin
;0 = Internal instruction cycle clock (CLKOUT)
option
movlw 0x00
tris PORTA ; uztaisu visus A pinus par izejām
movlw 0x1F ; b'11111'
movwf PORTA ; ieslēdzu visus A pinus
```

 Un tagad es lieku gaismas diodi pie katra PORTA pina un secinu, ka visi deg, izņemot RA4 (3.)

----------


## next

Tas graabeklis saucas open drain un uz taa kaapj visi iesaaceeji.

----------


## java

Pastāsti sīkāk.

----------


## next

contains too few characters

----------


## java

Respektīvi, ieejas pins viņš var būt, bet lai lai viņš kalpotu par izeju, viņš ir jāmodificē kaut kā?
Es vienkārši elektroniku ne pārāk labi zinu.

----------


## java

Var teikt, ka vispār nemaz nezinu.

----------


## next

Paprasi guglim "open drain" un zinaasi.

----------


## java

nē, es jau tev paprasīju, kāda jēga vairs?

----------


## next

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_collector

----------


## java

Kāds cits nepastāstīs?
Man goda vārds visā tajā elektrotehnikas terminoloģijā viens un divi apmaldās.

----------


## Vikings

next, tev grūti pāris vārdus uzrakstīt?
Open collector nozīmē, ka konkrētais pins spēj dot izejā tikai nulles līmeni. Tas nozīmē, ka ierakstot pinā augsto līmeni tas paliks karājoties gaisā kā nekur nepievienots. Ierakstot nulli, tas principā savienosies ar masu. Ja gribi ieslēgt gaismas diodi tad tās mīnusa gals jāvieno pie RA4, plusa gals caur rezistoru pie +5V un diode iedegsies kad RA4 ierakstīsi 0, bet nodzisīs kad ierakstīsi 1.

----------


## next

> next, tev grūti pāris vārdus uzrakstīt?


 Man ir taada paarlieciiba ka toposhajam elektronikjim reizeem jaaspeej pasham savas smadzenes izmantot nevis jaagaida kad visu priekshaa pateiks.

----------


## java

ok, paldies.

----------


## java

Es, btw, izlasīju šito topiku: viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1385 un tā arī nesapratu, kā tam čalim varēja degt diode tajā "nenodegušajā" mikrokontrolierī.  ::

----------


## Vikings

> Es, btw, izlasīju šito topiku: http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1385 un tā arī nesapratu, kā tam čalim varēja degt diode tajā "nenodegušajā" mikrokontrolierī.


 Cik saprotu, tad savā pirmajā postā viņš ar savienošanu domāja tīri fizisku savienošanu ar vadiņu - tipa savienot ar vadiņu +5V un RA4. Tad diode, protams, degs.

----------


## java

Es atkal sapratu, ka viņam problēma bija identiski manējai.

----------


## next

> Es atkal sapratu, ka viņam problēma bija identiski manējai.


 Varbuut ka identiska, varbuut nee, kas to tagad zina.
Diezgan gruuti saprast ko vinjsh tur iisti dariija.
Neviens jau nav soliijis ka te forumaa vienmeer pareizo atbildi dabuusi.

----------

